# Erfahrung mit Commencal SUPREME DH V4.2 und/oder FURIOUS 2017?



## Deleted394461 (13. Mai 2017)

Servus, hat jemand Erfahrung mit SUPREME DHV4.2 und/oder FURIOUS?


----------



## emanuel1 (13. Mai 2017)

lazyfrog schrieb:


> Servus, hat jemand Erfahrung mit SUPREME DHV4.2 und/oder FURIOUS?


Noch nicht, hab mich jetzt aber für das 4.2 NZ Edition entschieden. Rahmen mit Cane Creek Double Barrel trifft nächste Woche bei mir ein.

Ersetzt mein Supreme  V3 650B.

Bin gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted394461 (14. Mai 2017)

SUPREME DH V4.2
Cool, dann wir sind alle gespannt! 
Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt?
Was bedautet NZ Version? New Zealand? ö

-------
Kannst du dann, wenn du Rahmenset mit Däpmfer bekommst, Kentenstrebelänge vermessen bevor Komptett Bikeaufbau?
Es wärre interessant zu sehen wie sich die Kentenstrebelänge verändert bei einfedern.









Baust du der Dämpfer ohne Stahlfeder in die Rahmen ein.
Kentenstrebelänge Vermessung (von mitte BB Loch bis zu mitte Hinterrad Steckachse Loch):
1. - Dämpfer garn nicht komprimieren (auf volle federweg stellen)
2. - Dämpfer komprimieren auf SAG (25-30%)
3. - Dämpfer komprimieren auf ca 60-70%
4. - Dämpfer voll komprimieren (100%)

Daten notieren. Schaffst du das?


----------



## Free_Rider94 (27. Mai 2017)

lazyfrog schrieb:


> SUPREME DH V4.2
> Cool, dann wir sind alle gespannt!
> Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt?
> Was bedautet NZ Version? New Zealand? ö
> ...


https://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/1...vMjAxNV8wNF8xM3VtMTRfMzlfNDItbGFyZ2UucG5n.png

Sollte deine Frage beantworten. Sofern es stimmt das sich an der Umlenkung nur insofern etwas geändert hat der der Link unten nichtmehr 3 Teilig ist sondern jetzt einteilig.


----------



## Deleted394461 (3. Juni 2017)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> https://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/1...vMjAxNV8wNF8xM3VtMTRfMzlfNDItbGFyZ2UucG5n.png
> 
> Sollte deine Frage beantworten. Sofern es stimmt das sich an der Umlenkung nur insofern etwas geändert hat der der Link unten nichtmehr 3 Teilig ist sondern jetzt einteilig.







Danke. 
Wenn richtig verstanden habe, Kettenstrebenlänge variiert von ca 425 bis 467 mm. Hmm. Was macht es bei fahren? Ist das Rad immer noch verspielt? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Free_Rider94 (3. Juni 2017)

lazyfrog schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 610936
> 
> Danke.
> Wenn richtig verstanden habe, Kettenstrebenlänge variiert von ca 425 bis 467 mm. Hmm. Was macht es bei fahren? Ist das Rad immer noch verspielt? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


Ich kann dir jetzt nur zum V4 Erfahrungen bieten.

Ja man merkt in engen mit Absätzen gespickten Kurven die Längung. Vorallem auch bei den ersten fahrten fällt es einem extrem auf wenn man z.b. in den Manual gehen will, in Kurven, bei langsam gefahrenen aber viel Federweg nutzenden Stücken und ein wenig bei Landungen aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran und bemerkt es garnichtmehr. Ich muss sogar sagen wenn ich mal andere Bikes fahre fehlt es mir sogar irgendwie weil es in einem Steinfeld viel Sicherheit bietet da längerer radstand = mehr laufruhe. Sofern man sich, wie ich an das Rad und den Hinterbau gewöhnt hat ist es absolut kein Problem das Rad gezielt um enge Kurven zu zirkeln oder schöne Whips zu zaubern. Es fühlt sich weder Träge noch undynamisch an für mein Gefühl.

TL : DR Man merkt die Veränderung aber es ist immernoch sehr wendig und verspielt.


----------



## Deleted394461 (4. Juni 2017)

Dankeschön


----------



## Deleted394461 (4. Juni 2017)

emanuel1 schrieb:


> Noch nicht, hab mich jetzt aber für das 4.2 NZ Edition entschieden. Rahmen mit Cane Creek Double Barrel trifft nächste Woche bei mir ein.
> 
> Ersetzt mein Supreme  V3 650B.
> 
> ...


----------
Dere, hast du schon V4.2 bekommen?


----------



## Deleted394461 (4. Juni 2017)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir jetzt nur zum V4 Erfahrungen bieten.
> 
> Ja man merkt in engen mit Absätzen gespickten Kurven die Längung. Vorallem auch bei den ersten fahrten fällt es einem extrem auf wenn man z.b. in den Manual gehen will, in Kurven, bei langsam gefahrenen aber viel Federweg nutzenden Stücken und ein wenig bei Landungen aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran und bemerkt es garnichtmehr. Ich muss sogar sagen wenn ich mal andere Bikes fahre fehlt es mir sogar irgendwie weil es in einem Steinfeld viel Sicherheit bietet da längerer radstand = mehr laufruhe. Sofern man sich, wie ich an das Rad und den Hinterbau gewöhnt hat ist es absolut kein Problem das Rad gezielt um enge Kurven zu zirkeln oder schöne Whips zu zaubern. Es fühlt sich weder Träge noch undynamisch an für mein Gefühl.
> 
> TL : DR Man merkt die Veränderung aber es ist immernoch sehr wendig und verspielt.




Danke dir. Und im vergleich? z.B. mit 650B Gambler oder Demo oder...?


----------

